

Ask HN: What do you think about Holacracy? - pmcpinto

With companies like Medium and Zappos trying to adopt this type of organization structure (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;holacracy.org&#x2F;), I&#x27;m curious to know what the HN community thinks about this approach.
======
sharemywin
The markets doing well so anything will probably look good. Not sure if groups
are willing to RIF 10% of their own in a bad econemy.

